# Bikerowdies am Römerturm angeprangert



## WW-Horst (30. März 2009)

Hallo Brexbachtourer,

daß der Römerturm offiziell nicht befahren werden darf, dürfte sich herumgesprochen haben. Daß es dennoch toleriert wird, ist erstaunlich und sehr schön. Aber dessen zum Trotz ziehen immer mehr Spuren in der Falllinie quer über den Trail und durch die Landschaft. Offensichtlich ist es den Jungs zu langweilig geworden, die Kehren zu fahren. Mehrfach wurde auch versucht, ein Roadgap zu installieren, mehrfach wurde der Absprung (vom Fußvolk?) verwüstet. 
Flo hat mir jetzt einen Artikel zugemailt, der im Amtsblättchen stand. Da wird über MTBiker im Allgemeinen und deren Fehlverhalten auf dem Römerturmtrail im Speziellen hergezogen und Konsequenzen gefordert. Sehr bedenklich, wie sich hier der Autor regelrecht auskotzt. Und in allem steckt leider auch ein bisschen Wahrheit. Ich sag das mal ganz provokativ, denn gerade dort, wo wir genau beobachtet werden, fallen schwarze Schafe besonders auf.
Flo wird den Artikel sicher hier im Thread noch plazieren, da kann sich jeder mal seine Gedanken machen.


----------



## paddiee (30. März 2009)

Da kann ich leider nur zustimmen. Die Strecke befindet sich in nicht so prickeldem zustand, was auch nicht unerheblich durch die schlechte wetterlage beeinflusst wird. Ich denke, dass es all die jahre keine probleme mit Wanderern gegeben hat, daher sollte sich das doch eigentlich wieder in einklang bringen lassen. Ich vermute dass die Popularität der dortigen Wanderwege auch durch den neuen Kletterpark gestiegen ist, was natürlich zu mehr Wanderen führt und damit auch mal schneller zu möglichen Konflikten. Wenn man dich Strecke einigermaßen Vorausschauend fährt, sollte es keine größeren Probleme geben. Klar muss man dann ab und zu mal anhalten und die Leute vorbeilassen, denn in erster Linie ist es eben ein Wanderweg.

Gruß, Paddiee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (1. April 2009)

paddiee schrieb:


> Ich vermute dass die Popularität der dortigen Wanderwege auch durch den neuen Kletterpark gestiegen ist, ...



Das liegt wohl primär am Rheinsteig. Früher ist man so gut wie nie jemanden begegnet. Und nun trifft man am WE manchmal sogar mehrere Gruppen nacheinander.


----------



## Flo17 (2. April 2009)

Hab mich jetzt auch mal dazu entschlossen mich zum Thema zu äußern.
Untenstehend findet ihr den veröffentlichten Beitrag.
Hintergrund ist, dass es voraussichtlich eine Renovierung des Römerturms und des angrenzenden Limeswalles geben soll.
Ich fahre diesen Trail jetzt seit knapp 15 Jahren und will ihn auch weiter fahren, allerdings müssen sich hier alle Waldnutzer etwas annähern.
Gernerell ist es bedenklich das doch einige mittlerweile eine sehr direkte und auch eigene Linie nehmen.
Daher habe ich mich entschlossen einige Steilstücke zu versperren.
Ich denke alleine durch eine geignete Fahrweise und auch-technik können wir hier einen positiven Impuls setzen.
Ein bisschen Engagement bei der Wegpflege kommt auch gut an.
Gernell werde ich auch versuchen die "Kernwanderzeiten" zu vermeiden oder das Tempo entsprechend anzupassen.
Denke wenn wir alle ein bisschen was ändern werden wir auch in Zukunft noch eine Menge Spass am Trail haben.


----------



## WW-Horst (7. Juli 2009)

Gab es eigentlich noch mal ne reaktion von dem Käseblatt-Redakteur??


----------



## sun909 (7. Juli 2009)

Hi,
also wir sind das Stück selber gefahren vor einigen Wochen, sehr schön!

Allerdings auch mit zwei Wandergruppen auf dem Weg hoch frequentiert...

Zwei Wochen später zu Fuß mit einer Schar Kinder dadurch und zu Fuß erst einmal gesehen, wie krass dort Wege vor allem direkt nach unten gezogen worden sind!
Ist mir beim ersten Mal Befahren gar nicht so aufgefallen. 

Aber zu Fuß hat man ja mehr Zeit...und es sah weder schön aus, noch möchte ich wissen, wie dies auf Wanderer wirkt...

Versteh auch nicht ganz, wo der Kick dort liegt, der Trail ist so schön flowig, welcher Schwachmat fährt da Downhillmäßig die Fall-Linie runter???

grüße
sun909


----------



## Cylex73 (13. August 2009)

Hat jemand von euch GPS-Daten zu dieser Römertour oder nen Link zu ner Tourenbeschreibung...klingt ja nicht schlecht flowige Trails...

Hier bei uns in der Fränkischen Schweiz (Nordbayern) hat man etliche Touren ausgeschildert speziell für MTBler. Das finde ich schon mal einen kleinen Anfang, um den Verkehr etwas zu kanalisieren. Es wird jedoch immer Leute geben, die sich davon nicht abhalten lassen und querfeldein fahren.

Grüße
Alex


----------

